# tomcat wird in eclipse nicht angezeigt



## legulas (25. Nov 2007)

hi there!

bin mit meinem bescheidenen latein am ende. hab tomcat 5.5 installiert, com.sysdeo.eclipse. tomcat_3.2.0 in den plugin ordner von eclipse entpackt und dann eclipse neu gestartet. leider werden die tomcat icons in eclipse nicht angezeigt. auch unter custonize  perspective wird mir tomcat nicht angezeigt!!!

tomcat ist richtig installiert denn ich kann auf localhost:8080 zugreifen

hat jemand eine idee was ich fasch gemacht oder nicht gemacht habe?
thanx for help 
alex


----------



## stevieboy (26. Nov 2007)

Kann es sein,dass das Plugin nicht für eclipse 3.3 geeignet ist? Ich habe es in der aktuellen Version nicht im Einsatz - ist nur so eine Idee (im Namen steht schließlich 3.2).


----------



## maki (26. Nov 2007)

Sysdeo ist Uralt.

Das WTP ist etwas aktueller.


----------

